# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > POWERLIFTING FORUM >  Benedikt Magnusson

## Velkar182

I have read that 21 yo Benedikt Magnusson has pulled 937 in competition. That's a pretty sick number in general, but he is 21! What in the heck is this guy going to move 15 years down the road? I look at guys like myself, 18- mid 20's, to be bear cubs in a world of mammoth Powerlifter, but Big BEN is going head to head with Andy Bolton. Is this guy for real? Does anyone know what he squats or benches? I could have sworn I saw this guy compete before, and even though he was impressive, he didn't pull 900! If his other numbers are anything like his DL, I need to get my A$$ to nearest gym! This guy is ahead of the pack for sure.

----------


## power65

I'm not familiar w/ him, but if that is true.......Dang the boy is going to be really strong in about 10 yrs. If you look around you'll notice that almost all of the top powerlifters are in their 30's. That's simply because it takes that long training to get that freaking strong, plus your muscle is really mature and at a great point for building strength. I'm going to have to look this one up and see what his numbers are. Thanks for pointing him out to us.

----------


## Doc.Sust

he just pulled 939 in training, at the next wpo meet he is going head to head with bolton, i think bolton will hit 1000 real soon. he had it to his knees a few months ago at a contest. magnuson might just give andy the push that he needs to move that weight. all and all magnuson is for real and will probably be the gretest deadlifter ever in years to come

----------


## Blown_SC

Pretty wild guy for sure... and strong az...

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Pretty wild guy for sure... and strong az...


if he stays injury free, he will be a huge name in the sport!

----------


## Blown_SC

Yup, he's around my age, but I'm no where near as strong... I'm a jealous mofo.... at least I'm prettier. :Big Grin:  jk

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Yup, he's around my age, but I'm no where near as strong... I'm a jealous mofo.... at least I'm prettier. jk


hahahahahah

----------


## Velkar182

Do you guys know what he is benching or squatting?

----------


## Squatman51

is he related to magnus ver magnusson by any chance the WSM

----------


## Doc.Sust

never heard that he was. i think magnuson is a common name in those parts.he is the 3rd or fouth person i heard of in a strength sport named magnusson

----------


## Velkar182

Names Like Magnus, Magnusson, Samuelson, etc are common names in Scandanavia and extends to Iceland and such.

----------


## Doc.Sust

damn vikings all have similar names!

----------


## J.S.N.

i heard he just pulled 970 in a comp where andy bolton pulled over 950!

----------


## Kärnfysikern

yeah there are lots of magnusson and similar names in nordic countries for sure. Wherever you look there is a karlsson, magnusson, larsson or svensson  :Smilie:

----------


## simm

Does anybody know benedikts training routine??

----------


## Velkar182

His training routine might surprise you, but many of the Scandanavians and other regions such as the Ukraine do really basic workouts, and I have not yet figured out why it works for them. I trained with Ilya Vistok of the Ukraine because I wondered how he had such a good squat. We did 5sets of squats in the bucket for 3 reps. 1 set for 6 reps and 2 sets for 8-10 reps, then we a crap load of cleans and that's it. I have seen some of the WSM weight routine from those regions and they are just as plain, and weird. When I did that workout with Ilya I felt like I gained nothing and was very confused. Ihave even heard that some Scandanavians pull three times a week and do something like 10 set of 2 reps. Weird?

----------


## Doc.Sust

they also love to do stiffleg deadlifts out the ass. cleans as well like velkar said.

----------


## thomast

http://www.gometal.com/videot/WPO200..._the_world.avi

440 kg, 970 lbs.

----------


## Velkar182

I think the big difference between Benedikt and Andy is hand strength and grip. Doesn't Bolton use gloves? I could have sworn I say him use gloves, but I didn't think about it at the time. I was too impressed with him attempting a grand!

----------


## TrainingDay

Benedikt Magnússon has a brother named Magnús Magnússon, but it´s not the former world strongest man Magnús Magnússon. I have seen him take 405 kg=891 lbs ( I think)in squat and bench 260 kg=572 lbs (I think) in a competition here in Iceland. But I know he has done better at practice...at least benching 290 kg=638 lbs and he has deadlifted 450 kg = 990 lbs. He works out at a gym called gym 80 in Reykjavík Iceland. All his stats are on the way UP.

Pic: http://www.stevegym.net/myndir/benn...eldi/4.Nuna.jpg

----------


## Doc.Sust

guy get his squat higher he may eventualy give gary franks numbers a run for there money!

----------


## Velkar182

I am ranked amongst the top couple guys in the US in Junior division and I am in the 1900's praying for 2000 something by mid next year. Why in the heck have I not heard of this guy? I thought the IPF and USAPL had the best juniors, which is why I am competing in these feds. This animal has 2441 total and possibly more. What fed does he compete in? I saw WPO was one of them. Are there any other beasts abroad that are so freakish? Anyone over 2000 in the juniors?

----------


## RJstrong

I have lifted with a kid named Scott Weech... actually I will see him in a few weeks at the APF Southern States... I think he is 20 years old and has totaled 2342... must be something in the water down here in FL.

----------


## Velkar182

It is difficult for me to buy that there are even a handful of guys in the world that have that kind of total, especially when on considers the totals that the greats are putting together as we speak. If all of these numbers are true, then 3000 barrier will be broken in a few short years. Certainly in less than a decade from now, injuries considered. Is our friend, S.W., likely to be drug free?

----------


## RJstrong

> It is difficult for me to buy that there are even a handful of guys in the world that have that kind of total, especially when on considers the totals that the greats are putting together as we speak. If all of these numbers are true, then 3000 barrier will be broken in a few short years. Certainly in less than a decade from now, injuries considered. Is our friend, S.W., likely to be drug free?


it's definitely a rare bread but at the same time I suppose it's the nature of sport to continually see records be broken... as far as being drug free your guess is as good as mine... people here in FL are already calling him the next Garry Franks... he is a joy to watch lift and has the potential to be a great ambassador of the sport... I will keep you posted on how he does here in a few weeks... but you can see some of his meet results at the WPO website.... just look for the FL meets... he lifts in the 308's.

----------


## Velkar182

I know almost nothing about the APF. It seems the talent level is about the same in the IPF as APF except for a few such top dogs. Looking into the APF I saw a 23 yo guy with a 2139? at 198! that's the 5th best in history at198. I think the kids name is Sakm Byrd. This guy is impressive and looks like some frankenstein like mix between vogelpohl and coan. I think the sport has seen the dawn of 5-10 gary franks, before the dusk of the one an only gary frank. lmao...enough talk, I must train. rotflmfao

----------


## Doc.Sust

ipf usapl is not the cream of the crop anymore, yes for drug free lifters but no for juniors who are on "GAS". you will find these monsters in APF,IPA,WPO, etc etc. man i don't want to start a war, but i hate us"gay"pl. to many rules,only certain equipment is legal,just isn't fun to lift there. i used to lift with them, but amnow much happier not. but hey nothing against you,so don't take it wrong, that organization was not for me

----------


## Velkar182

as a matter of fact doc, I must agree with you. I feel that the direction of the sport isn't in favor of a highly regulated equipment and lift rules. the sport is definitely going towards a philosophy, "If you can wear it or put it in your blood, it doesn't matter, just so long as you lock out!" I believe with the type of people I have behind me, and my genetic blessings and all that stuff I still fall short in "drug free" feds. So I am probably going to by my self a leviathan and a trip ply denim shirt, hit up some test and kiss good bye my 1900 total (as well as the USAPL) and say hello to the 2200's. lol

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> I know almost nothing about the APF. It seems the talent level is about the same in the IPF as APF except for a few such top dogs. Looking into the APF I saw a 23 yo guy with a 2139? at 198! that's the 5th best in history at198. I think the kids name is Sakm Byrd. This guy is impressive and looks like some frankenstein like mix between vogelpohl and coan. I think the sport has seen the dawn of 5-10 gary franks, before the dusk of the one an only gary frank. lmao...enough talk, I must train. rotflmfao



Not all of those freaks of nature will stay injury free or keep the dedication. I bet the situation was the same when Gary was young but the rest of the pack just faded away.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> Not all of those freaks of nature will stay injury free or keep the dedication. I bet the situation was the same when Gary was young but the rest of the pack just faded away.


true, but did you know this johan, gay frank is 40 years old, and he started copeting about six years ago/ yep he was a football player firs. and i remember reading an article about him at the LAbarbellclub when he was an 800lb squater. in a few short years, he became a legend, and he did not train all his life for this sport. chances are these young guys with huge totals may crash before they ever become the next big thing. maybe the secret to garrys succes was, he didn't burn out when he was younger.

----------


## Doc.Sust

> as a matter of fact doc, I must agree with you. I feel that the direction of the sport isn't in favor of a highly regulated equipment and lift rules. the sport is definitely going towards a philosophy, "If you can wear it or put it in your blood, it doesn't matter, just so long as you lock out!" I believe with the type of people I have behind me, and my genetic blessings and all that stuff I still fall short in "drug free" feds. So I am probably going to by my self a leviathan and a trip ply denim shirt, hit up some test and kiss good bye my 1900 total (as well as the USAPL) and say hello to the 2200's. lol


glad to hear, if better equipment exists why not use it? try ot a double rage x as well as a triple ply denim, RJ and many others have been telling me that the 2 plyrage will give you moe than the denim. 
i hate that usapl. just such sticklers about nonsense. no thumbless grip, feet must be flat on the floor when you press,. i lent a friend of mine a singlet at a usapl meet, i also went to the meet to help him out. those jerks wouldn't let him use my singlet because i put duct tape over a tear on the rt strap, what advantage does duct tape on a singlet give anyone? thats the crap i cannot take the rules go on and on, no touching the bar under you sternum, half to wear longs socks to deadlift,the list goes on and on! this organizaton lives in the 1960's,god for bid anyone breaks a record by using state of the art equipment or a different technique, it owuldn't be fair to take the rcords from the old dinosaurs of the sport who didn't have the same advantage. cry me a river! every sport changes and adapts, rules change equipment is improved. usapl isworse than the damn amish people. there is a term for this, when you don't evolve to keep up with the surrounding similar entities,its called extinction!

----------


## Velkar182

amish, huh...you kill me. I laughed a good ten minutes when i read that post. Everything you say is true. The idea with them is to keep the constants through out time. Powerlfting is faced with something many other sports are not and that is a direct comparison to athletes of the sport's past. steeler's of the 70's or 49er's of the 80's... no one will ever know who is better. But some people have issues about comparing vogelpohl of the new millenium and the coan of old. Especially when the only thing the sport is concern with is numbers.

----------


## Doc.Sust

you have to ply the game and change when the equipment improves. how about the guys that had the records before squat suits were invented. why didn't the usaplmake everyone lift raw to protect those fogies records? they didn't they allowed the suits, so now tht the suits have imporved why cant they be used like they were years before to break the records that were done raw? doesn't make sense! also tony conyers just hit 850 squat at 165. that is insane. the suits have realy ruined the sport, but if you are looking for the best numbers you have to use the same tricks everyone else does. i wish it was all raw, then there would be no complaints or argument about who is the best. beaymore just competed raw he squated low 700lb range, with equipment he is good for over a grand. huge difference.the squat is becoming a joke lift, you have guys like phil harrington squating 900lbs at 181 but can barely dealift 650. doesn't make sense.

----------


## J.S.N.

> Does anybody know benedikts training routine??


i found him posting on some other board by accident and he said that last year, inspired by big ron, he went to denmark to train with bodybuilders in order to make his back more massive, believe it or not.

----------


## Trillukarl

> Does anybody know benedikts training routine??



This is from another forum where he post´s from time to time.

Apr 30 2005

I have no special workout plan.

I just try to weightlift 3 to 5 days per week. And I try not to stay on the same routine for to long. But for a while I have just been looking at what the best squatter in the world does 16 weeks before competition, and the same for the best ipf benchpresser Brian Siders. And because I beleve I am the best deadlifter I just make my own deadlift routine now.

I can tell you that Ronnie coleman inspired my last change in deadlift routines. I started to think... now if ronnie coleman can deadlift 360 as a bodybuilder maybe I could stand a better change with better muscles on my back. So I moved to denmark for 3 months last year to train with bodybuilders (because there so few good bodybuilders in iceland).

So offseason I built up a bigger back, and after that I started training with 80% of my top weight in deadlift for 2-3 reps 8 sets. And after that I go to a platform 75% weight 2-3 reps 5 sets. And after that I take 50% weight for 6-12 reps 2 sets to finish off and get a good amount of blood in my back muchles because it decreases your recovery time.

But remember. Like my friend and training partner Stefán says in english. You can make everything work ok. But nothing works forever. So keep positive, keep your mind open for new things. And always be adaptive to evolve. I hope you can make any this information useful in your training.
Be strong.

----------


## Trillukarl

And some more from the same forum...

Jul 07 2005

I got stuck at 200kg in bench for some time, I tried that chain and elastic rope training, and it got me up to 275kg in less than a year.

But now my tricep is torn so I don´t know if I should recomend it 

But it is good for fast results.

You tie the elastic rope to the bar so that you use more and more tricep power on your way up. You make sure that when the bar is on your chest the weight is only 3/5 of the "top" weight. And you go up to a 80% of your maximum for 6-8 sets 3 reps on the first day, and 70% on your second bench training day.

The tricep takes 3 days to recover after training, but the chest often needs 5 days or more. So this way you can train heavy benchpress every third or fourth day because you just equal out the recovery time by making the pressure on the bodyparts unequal. Do this for 8 weeks and then do the same exersise but only on a 50% scale, rest for more days and try for maximum.

A good friend of mine and training partner invited this routine in our program with dramatic results.

I just hope you can get over the hardest part...... understanding my english that is 

But whatever you do, remember to evolve don´t get stuck at the same routines

----------


## simm

Very informative thanks alot for posting that info...Gonna pop out an buy some elastic cords later 2day.....I Need a bigger bench...

----------


## OldPLer

Trill, good post, Thanks

----------


## Doc.Sust

> This is from another forum where he post´s from time to time.
> 
> Apr 30 2005
> 
> I have no special workout plan.
> 
> I just try to weightlift 3 to 5 days per week. And I try not to stay on the same routine for to long. But for a while I have just been looking at what the best squatter in the world does 16 weeks before competition, and the same for the best ipf benchpresser Brian Siders. And because I beleve I am the best deadlifter I just make my own deadlift routine now.
> 
> I can tell you that Ronnie coleman inspired my last change in deadlift routines. I started to think... now if ronnie coleman can deadlift 360 as a bodybuilder maybe I could stand a better change with better muscles on my back. So I moved to denmark for 3 months last year to train with bodybuilders (because there so few good bodybuilders in iceland).
> ...


what does he mean after i go to the platform? is he talking about the jump stretch platform, olympic platform???can anyone figur it out/

----------


## Kärnfysikern

> true, but did you know this johan, gay frank is 40 years old, and he started copeting about six years ago/ yep he was a football player firs. and i remember reading an article about him at the LAbarbellclub when he was an 800lb squater. in a few short years, he became a legend, and he did not train all his life for this sport. chances are these young guys with huge totals may crash before they ever become the next big thing. maybe the secret to garrys succes was, he didn't burn out when he was younger.


didnt know that. Damn. I guess powerlifting is one of those sports where you can keep at it at a older age.

----------


## Trillukarl

This is from an Icelandic webpage stevegym.net. 
It is Benedikt´s training partner Stefán Sölvi who posted this in english on another forum
He is young and very strong.


DEADLIFT PROGRAM 


Week A 
Deadlift warm up to about 80% 
80% 8setx2reps 
Platform deadlift about 3-4inch high 
Train with weights from 40-70% 
4-6set x 4reps Speed! 
Then go down to about 40-50% 2setx8reps 

Week B 
Deadlift. Work up to 3rep max. 
Platform deadlift about 3-4inch high 
With weights from 50-75% 
4-6set x 3-5reps Speed 
Then go down to about 50% for 2setsx8reps 

Week C 
Jeff Jet Method Deadlift ( This is hard to write down ) 
When you do Jeff Jet Method deadlift you start by doing a rack pull. Then your training partners take the rack away and you go down and then up! Then your partners put the rack back in! The rep starts up by your thighs then you go down and up again ( I hope you get it ) 
A guy from America told us about this. His name is Jeff Jet. We started doing this because pretty much everything me and Benedikt can pull up we can do more reps! So we thought this would be a great way to do work with much more weight to shock the body! It worked! 

Jeff Jet Method Deadlift - Go up in 1-3reps max ( Do what the day allows!! ) 
Platform deadlift about 3-4inch high 
4set x 4-6reps with weights from 50-60% 

We train deadlift every week. The last 3 or 4 workouts before a meet we just do regular deadlift off the floor and work in singles. We never go heavier than the starting weight at the meet though. Remember the day of the meet is the day you want to be the strongest! 

Stefán Sölvi 
Iceland

----------


## Doc.Sust

> didnt know that. Damn. I guess powerlifting is one of those sports where you can keep at it at a older age.


also you have top take in account the new equipment may be giving these guys bigger numbers. it may be true that if these cats had the same equipment a few year sback they could have done alot more damage to the records. truth ism these guys have longer carrers becaue the equipment hold them togehter for a few years extra, if they were raw lifters they would be shot by 35, hell i am 30 and have been a raw lifter most of my life and i feel the pain every day! when i throw on the equipment i feel like i am brand new, no pain and ten times stronger!

----------

